# EC Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)[VOTE! It's not that hard]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You can vote for your conference, even if you were eliminated. Obviously, if you're still in it, you cannot vote. 

[if you did you not make the playoffs for the conference, you have been allowed to vote]*















* GM: ss03

C- DeSagana Diop/Adonal Foyle
PF- Stromile Swift/Mark Blount/Toni Kukoc
SF- Paul Pierce/ John Salmons/ Viktor Khryapa
SG- Kobe Bryant/Ronald Murray
PG- Andre Miller/ Marcus Banks 
*





*@*















* GM: cpawfan

C- Joel Przybilla/Ronny Turiaf
PF- Tim Duncan/Antonie Walker/Brian Cook
SF- Tayshaun Prince/Greg Buckner
SG- Manu Ginobli/Carlos Delfino 
PG- Sam Cassell/Damon Jones/Daniel Ewing
*


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*

Wizards!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*



Tiz said:


> Wizards!



Concur. Wizards have a great combination of players who I think
would fit perfectly with each other.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Concur. Wizards have a great combination of players who I think
> would fit perfectly with each other.



Obviously, if you're still in it, you cannot vote.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Obviously, if you're still in it, you cannot vote.



I forgot......discount my vote. 
It's 2-2


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I forgot......discount my vote.
> It's 2-2



It's cool. I just thought it'd be kinda weird allowing the 4 people who are left being allowed to have a say in who their opponent was.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*

Raptors


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)*



crazyfan said:


> Raptors


How?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)[Open to all]*

Wow, certain people voting may need to be tested...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)[Open to all]*



Dissonance19 said:


> Wow, certain people voting may need to be tested...



I'm pretty sure it's because the Raps have Kobe. 
I'm thinking maybe some Laker fans are voting for Kobe.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Eastern Conference Finals - (3) Toronto Raptors @ Washington Wizards (1)[Open to all]*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because the Raps have Kobe.
> I'm thinking maybe some Laker fans are voting for Kobe.



Maybe.

I don't know how Raps win with that front court. Wizards just have an insane team.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Congrats Washington Wizards you are in the NBA Finals!*


----------

